# Suche Aufnahmeprogramm



## chris92LBW (7. Juni 2010)

hey leute,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem programm mit dem man auf dem pc sachen aus dem internet aufnehmen kann.(z.b. musik)
also wenn ich z.b. einen radiosender online laufen hab, dass ich das dann mit aufzeichnen kann.

gibt es da irgendwas?


----------



## C4Dlooser (8. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Also so spontan fällt mir nur der Realplayer ein.
Zum aufnehmen vom Mikro (und dann bearbeiten): Audacity.
Für Youtube: Auch Realplayer, sonst geht auch Free YouTube to MP3 Converter.

Wenn mir weitere einfallen melde ich mich wieder. 

Gruß C4Dlooser


----------



## CPoly (8. Juni 2010)

Zum Aufnehmen ist der no23 Recorder gut geeignet http://www.no23.de

Für dich wäre aber eher ein Streamripper interessant. Die gibt es z.B. für Winamp. Damit kannst du Radio aufnehmen und je nach Sender werden auch die Titel direkt getrennt und nicht als eine große Datei gespeichert.


----------



## chris92LBW (8. Juni 2010)

ja ich wollte das für soundclick.com benutzen


----------

